# Help with breaking larger rocks into smaller rocks



## AwesomeANDY (Jan 6, 2015)

I have 3 larger seiryu stones that I had a plan for. Now I am thinking of scaping something with smaller stones. 

Is there a graceful way to break down some of these rocks or should I just have at it with a hammer? I think the biggest concern I have is having too clean of a break where it wouldn't be as natural and rigid.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Have at it with a hammer and cold chisel. Ask for this at a store that sells bricks, and other masonry products. 

If the break is not rugged enough for you then tap sharp edges with the hammer, or dent the face of the break with the cold chisel and hammer.

Wear goggles! 
Hand protection is optional, but advised.


----------



## OrdanJay (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the old pick it up and throw it at a bigger rock technique.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Either a hammer or smashing it on another rock is the best technique, I'd say. I personally prefer to use the smashing technique because it fragments better in my opinion


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

a big concrete chisel might make a nice uneven break...or if you want to make it complicated,could maybe try drilling a hole,filling it with water and freezing it to try to split it with ice like nature does.


----------



## AwesomeANDY (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guy! I'll be doing some smashy smashy this weekend. Will try to get a hold of some chisels.


----------

